# Here's a pic from today.



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Getting there. I'll post more soon.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

One tiny picture...........what a tease  :lol:. Looks great from what I can see though, sub'n for more!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Keep the pics coming. :cheers


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I have to minimize the pics in my digital cam before I upload them. It tells me the pics are too big to fit. 
I'm trying guys...


----------

